# my new ride



## snuffbandit (Dec 9, 2014)

Picked up this 97 ram 1500 3 weeks ago and damn I am happy with it. Its first truck I have owned and I'm happy I got this instead of my grandpas old truck. Lot easier to keep a gas tank filled when you jump up to 13 mpg from about 8 lol. Nice louder exhaust also, soon to be true dual straight pipes with 5.5" tips lol.


----------

